# Does your V watch TV?



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

My guy has been known to watch an entire episode of the Dog Whisperer, but I just thought that was because there were dogs barking or whining and it caught his attention. Now I'm noticing that he watches TV all the time and if he's really interesting in something he'll get up and go sit right in front of the TV to watch. 

Does anyone else's V like TV?


----------



## city_dog (Feb 16, 2012)

Sammy loves watching baseball and nature shows. 

Sometimes when the kids are watching their cartoons on Saturday morning, you'll see her stop dead and watch that too... I think it's the children's voices on those shows that draw her attention. It's hilarious!!


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

The only time I've actually seen Willie watch TV is when I have tuned in "The Incredible Dog Challenge", where a lot of dogs are running through agility courses. He seems very interested in that. LOL! Like a guy watching a football game.


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

Anyone ever see the Dentastix commercial where the dogs smile with the fake teeth? Ruby runs up to in front of the TV every time it is on.

She only seems to be interested in dog shows. My husband says she likes baseball but it is always on....like she has a choice


----------



## Hbomb (Jan 24, 2012)

I watched Marley and me with the h. At the end when the dog died he started to whimper!

Had to put a happy film on after to cheer poor H up!


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

Darcy cries when the Emerdale and Eastenders theme music comes on.....not bad taste from my dear Vizsla...


----------



## NeverGiveUpRAC (Aug 27, 2012)

Cole watches football, The Dog Whisperer, and any interesting video games we might be playing. Any fun commercials and sounds coming from the TV are zoomie-stoppers (only for a split second of course haha)


----------



## littlelulu (Jun 21, 2011)

Lulu get locked into certain shows on TV, too. She enjoyed watching the Westminister Dog Show with me very much last year. The funniest though, is when we put up videos of her and her dog friends on the tv. Her head just about twists off her neck as she watches those. It's hilariously adorable.


----------



## adrino (Mar 31, 2012)

We were watching the Olympics together!


----------

